# Sweet-hot mustard sauce



## MrsLMB (Apr 24, 2011)

My sister and I make this frequently.  It's good with ham but even more awesome if you dip your pretzels - hard or soft - in it.

SWEET-HOT MUSTARD SAUCE
2 cans (2 oz. each) Coleman's dry mustard
1 c. white vinegar
4 eggs
1 c. sugar

1. In small bowl, mix dry mustard and vinegar; set aside for 6 hours. 
2. In a separate bowl mix eggs and sugar with a whisk.
3. Place all ingredients in top of double boiler over rapidly boiling water; stir until thickened. Cover and cool. Refrigerate.
Makes 9 ounces


----------



## Hoot (Apr 24, 2011)

I love me some homemade mustard.!! Thanks for that recipe!!!


----------

